# Bulk Feeding



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Wood chips work well. We also used to use those packing peanuts till they started making them so they dissolve in liquids. :doh:


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

We used just straw but found the straw sinks somewhat when it takes on the syrup. So we went to the bush that is around the bee yards and pulled out some dead sticks....to lazy to go home and get some scrap lumber and forget to pack some in the box before we leave...lol We break those to size and then place in the barrel before the straw so the straw floats.

When we use carpet for the water barrels, we had some scrap lumber that would go under the carpet. The carpet works well for a while, then gets alge'd abit and needs to dry out or get changed.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Plastic soda bottles(gatorade bottles would have a better surface) partially filled with water and capped tightly. Enough water in them so they will not sit above the syrup but not to much so they will sink. Styrofoam cut to the diameter of the drum might work with screened openings(attached to the bottom of the styrofoam), but I think that would get stuck to the side of the drum. Innertube inflated almost to the diameter of the drum with screen attached to the bottom(there could be issues with this also).


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Ian what did you make your floats out of?

I went away from barrels and now use only rubbermaid totes. The 117 L size (I think) with the higher lids. One of the reasons I went to the totes was to increase the feeding surface area. In each tote I have a "ladder" float made from rough lumber. I usually make four rungs on the ladder. The ladder is made out 1 by 2 and it is laid flat on the bottom of the tote. On top of the ladder I sprinkle a two to three inch layer of straw.

In fall I expect to find some dead bees in the totes after feeding but in spring I usually have zero dead bees. Right now my bees are in a holding yard at home. I have twelve totes out for about 600 hives. I've done 4 rounds of 400 L of 1:1 syrup (not bad for a week and half eh?) and no dead bees.

Another added benefit is that the lid give great rain protection. On each side of the lid there are 7 two inch holes. Then the lid gets tarp strapped down and wind and rain aren`t a problem.


----------



## danwyns (Nov 11, 2007)

The corugated plastic board that is used for political election yard signs works really well. It floats and won't ever get saturated. I'm sure you can score some free after the next election.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

danwyns said:


> The corugated plastic board that is used for political election yard signs works really well. It floats and won't ever get saturated. I'm sure you can score some free after the next election.


Do you punch some holes in it or leave it as a complete float?


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

The only problem with using political signs is that down here in the states we would end up feeding the Bees year around, and then the girls would lie about who was doing all the work. :lpf:


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

What kind of gain do you get with bulk feeding vs hive feeders? I have thought about doing it many times with totes to save trips to the yards. I would think spring buildup would work better then fall weight gain? 

thanks


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

we bulk feed in 5gal buckets, made floats out of plywood with 3/4inch holes drilled in them w/window screen around the edges as a skirt. 4 buckets to a pallet in each yard. Much let time consuming than filling 100 feeder buckets several times a week. If there is no flow on we use 2 of the plywood floats per bucket cause the bees really pile up on the float and sink the single.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried the 5-gallon feeder with 2-gallon lids (which float). Yes, lots of bees sink these lids so I added a plywood ring under the 2-gallon lid.

My problem was possums. Some how they would pull the buckets over.

I wasn't thrilled with the robbing-like behavior. I've gone back to 2-gallon buckets in each hive, feeding over the inner cover.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

rainesridgefarm said:


> What kind of gain do you get with bulk feeding vs hive feeders? I have thought about doing it many times with totes to save trips to the yards. I would think spring buildup would work better then fall weight gain?


Spring is actually trickier than fall. Large hives can plug easily while the small ones don't get enough.

In fall hives can easily take in an average of gallon a day per hive using bulk feeding. Weight gain is no slower using totes. Once the bees know where the feed is, they will feed in temperatures as low as 6 or 7 C on a sunny day.


----------



## danwyns (Nov 11, 2007)

Allen Martens said:


> Do you punch some holes in it or leave it as a complete float?


No holes needed , though I don't reckon there'd be much harm in it. Won't cost anything to try. Just cut slight smaller than the container so it moves freely as liquid level drops.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I turned to styrofoam packing peanuts this year. (Test a handful and make sure they aren't the corn starch ones, first.) The only problem is once the feeders are empty, a strong wind can take and blow them out across the field. Another problems is if you leave the peanuts in an empty feeder, the bees will sometimes chew up the styrofoam into "dust", which can make a mess. Especially when it covers a "negatively charged" honey bee!


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

but what happens when you have 28 hives in one yard? 2 five gallon pails is not going to cut it. That is why I was thinking two 55 gallon drums of feed. I do not want to be feeding the whole area other then my hives.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Ian what did you make your floats out of?

Styrofoam, cut with screen inside.
didnt work as planned. they glued it to the sides, and made their way under the float.

I cut the screen to fit the barrel better, but still had dead bees.


Straw worked way better. 

Going to try straw again,


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks guys,

put some straw over my float. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyone have any idea on covering the top of the barrel, to keep rain water from getting in?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

A pallet with a 4' x 4' sheet of plywood nailed/screwed to the pallet. Put some weight on top of the plywood to hold it all down or strap it to the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I was talking to a beekeeper today, and he also mentioned that idea,
thanks


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If you had the extra time you could build 3 legs out of 3 2x4's each leg. The 2 2x4's would slide over the barrel rim with the middle 2x4(or 1x4) of each leg being the stop. Space the 3 legs around the barrel rim and screw a sheet of plywood on top of that. If the legs go far enough over the barrel rim you might not have to strap it down. This would be a little bulky for hauling and storing compared to a pallet and a sheet of plywood.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

drill holes in the side, just under the rim. Big enough for a bee + a bit of room. Several holes all the way around. Then use the lid and a rock or if the barrel has a clamp use it.


----------



## kiwiBee (Jul 23, 2009)

If you go to your local rubbish dump and have a fossick around for some old chicken wire you can scrunch it all up and put it in your drums works really well dosn't blow away and lasts forever.
Cheers
kiwi


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Define fossick for us ******** from Mississippi.

Johnny


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

fos·sick (fsk)
v. fos·sicked, fos·sick·ing, fos·sicks Australian 
v.intr.
1. To search for gold, especially by reworking washings or waste piles.
2. To rummage or search around, especially for a possible profit.
v.tr.
To search for by or as if by rummaging.


----------



## kiwiBee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Mississippi, fossicking and ********!*

learn something every day on this forum! todays lesson ******** from Mississippi dont fossick!
Like Beesalve said it's about getting down and dirty and having a good rummage around 
I love writing the word Mississippi reminds my of my primary school spelling days I can't remember the last time I wrote it, Mississippi love it!


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

We fossick all the time just didn't know it.

Johnny


----------

